# grandsons first turkey --long beard



## davduckman2010 (Apr 17, 2016)

took my grandson out yesterday for youth turkey season opener had a giant sneak in hot from behind and busted us. so today went to my other honey hole and know sooner set the decoy and called once three long beards came barreling up from behind while I'm working them my grandson says theres another running dead at us from the front trying to beat them to the hen . man it stop dead full strut spittin and drumming at 15 yards no time to video or think I said shoot and goodnite buddy lol. his first turkey with his new auto 20 guage. the look on his face priceless it was as tall as him. 10 in beard 24 lbs 1 1/4 spurs . are season starts tomorrow that one will be tough to beat

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 12 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 17, 2016)

Fantastic! He'll never forget this day. Great that you were there. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 17, 2016)

Awesome. How cool to grow up a duckling in the daveduckman clan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 17, 2016)

Way to go young man. Nice bird.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 17, 2016)

Thats awesome on so many levels Duck! Congrats to you both.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 17, 2016)

Man, am I jealous of that young man!!!!!! Congrats

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 18, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Man, am I jealous of that young man!!!!!! Congrats


me too


----------



## brown down (Apr 18, 2016)

man that is so cool duck! I remember when I killed my first bird with my father like it was yesterday! my second bird was around that size and man was it horrible eating lol. I remember my mother grinding it up for turkey salad and you still couldn't eat it  that bird was so tough and old it was like chewing on leather.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaveHawk (May 29, 2016)

You both did good. Congratulations to the young man.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 29, 2016)

That is soooo cool. Good for you Dave! And congratulations to your son. 

I wish my dad took me hunting. He was a fisherman though. Still had some good times doin that....but not as much fun as hunting turkeys....


----------

